# Bloating post-miscarriage?



## Silverlilly

It's been one week and two days since my miscarriage, and I wonder if anyone else experienced a lot of bloating right afterward? Ever since it happened, I've felt so puffy and bloated in my abdominal area - I actually look pregnant, especially at the end of the day (probably more than I did before the MC). What hormone could be causing this? It reminds me of having extreme pms, where you just can't wait for your period to come so it will go away. I just want to feel like myself again....
I've had a headache ever since, too - is this hormones regulating???


----------



## Mrskg

Didn't want to read an run I also had mc 10 days ago I have been fine not even had any bleeding since if you're concerned call doc or early pregnancy centre and get their advice big hugs to you so sorry for your loss x


----------



## ms.hope

so sorry hun--how far along were u when it (MC) happen? I had a MC at 22 weeeks and on May 29 and I am still looking bloated and some people (strangers) think I am pregnant. It is so hard to deal and a constant reminder. what has been helping is me wearing my squeem it seems to be trimming me down and holding things in-it helps alot over time.


----------



## KateC

Hi hon. You might just have progesterone withdrawl. During pregnacy, your body produces a ton of progesterone, which suppresses your immune system. 

With progesterone dropping off really fast, you might find yourself suffering from lots of kinds of inflammation -- like allergies. Inflammation of the gut makes for lots of gas. I recommend eating a gentle, easy to digest diet. If it's really bad, you could try cutting out common allergens for a while (gluten, dairy, or soy are common culprits). You could also try some probiotics, like kombucha, yogurt, or pills to help get you back to normal. 

Fish oil is also an antiinflamatory agent, so you could try taking fish oil. 

Good luck. I'm sorry you're bloaty, but I think it makes a lot of sense considering the miscarriage. Things will calm down again eventually. In the meantime, eat gentle, healthy foods, like rice, soup, eggs, fish, lean meats, fruits (especially cooked) and veggies. 

Be well.


----------



## Silverlilly

I was 8 weeks so not really showing much yet...it must be so hard to be showing and then still look like you're showing after your loss.

Thanks Kate C - that is helpful. This makes sense - progesterone withdrawal. It seems to really fit, especially with the bloating getting worse by the end of the day...I will watch my diet and wait for it to go away. Maybe exercise will help too...


----------



## lindadonovan

I had bloating for five weeks afterward.


----------

